# arithmetische Summe modulo 256 mit 8052-Assembler



## mark0079 (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo forum!

  ...ich möchte ein Programm in 8052-Assembler bauen, dass die arithmetische Summe modulo 256 der Bytes von 080H bis 0FFH im indirektadressierbaren, internen RAM berechnet. Die Summe soll danach in Register R1 stehen. 

   Ich habe die Software dScope für Windows zur Verfügung. 

   Würde mich über ein paar Anregungen und Links zu ähnlichen Fragestellungen mit diesem Assembler freuen!

   cu!


----------

